# Not happy with BarkBusters (long whinge)



## Ripspiegal (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope nobody minds that I need to let off some steam after a most unproductive and very expensive visit from a barkbusters franchisee...

We have had our new puppy for not even 6 months now and it has been horrid - he has every single behavioural problem you could imagine - except for barking...

My previous posts were about us looking desperately for a trainer who would bother coming to help us.

Anywho I finally broke down after a night of another $100 in damage caused by said dog and agreed to pay a whopping $395 for a barkbusters franchisee to come out and help me.

She proceeded to give me a questionaire then a lecture - which were fine and then the problems began... she took me out to the yard to teach me the training techniques and I swear we mostly we just stood and I waited for her to say something - anything - I felt very uncomfortable. 
The dog was miraculously behaving himself so when I finally did something I couldn't really learn it under the more difficult conditions that I am used to.

She neglected to help me with the more serious issues of the damage - she just said that I needed to set up scenarios so I could catch him in the act - but didn't bother to help me set one up (Keep in mind I had paid her $395!!!)

I asked her if she would take us to the fenced local dog park for retrival practice - since he has a habit of running away - she said "No" 

Long story short I got 2.5 hours of "training" the trainer was obviously inexperienced - and admitted to me that she had only worked as a trainer for 6 months - her own dogs stilled urinated in her house!! I wasn't happy to hear that.. She said after I asked that she had trained around 60 of 70 dogs over the past 6 months but I wonder if it's true because I certainly didn't feel supported or helped and her inexperience was palpable - seriously once we got into the yard I stood around like an idiot waiting for direction A LOT.

Poor puppy still hasn't got a clue - I've tried to use the techniques everyday the spray bottle has worked but I have trouble throwing those chain things - man I am not a marksman! Much of the training involves the use of those tools and a further problem is that you need to have them "on hand" ALL the time - its not really realistic. 

A further problem is the "guarantee" I paid for becomes null and void if I employ any other training techniques, I know for a fact that there's more than one way to get great results so I was pretty unhappy when she sprung that little snippet of info just before she left.

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent - she gave me a feedback form before she left and before I criticise I would prefer to get things off my chest - what do you guys think?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I think you should call Bark Busters and demand your money back. Tell them you had a horrible experience and it didn't help your dog at all.

I know a Bark Busters trainer, and for the first in-home visit, she doesn't charge anything or make you sign anything. She lets you decide after the first visit whether or not you want to commit yourself to this (after all, you are signing a contract). I'm disappointed that other trainers for them don't do that...

Honestly though, I really don't think Bark Busters is worth the money. This chick I know charges $450! >;< Of course, this chick has very well-trained dogs, as Eevee and Shippo get to play with them on occassion. >^^;< Err... still not worth $450 lol...

So yeah... I think you should call and complain... I hope you didn't sign anything yet.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I agree, you should call and complain. They have to have some way of evaluating whether or not you got what you paid for. 

I think it's great that you are willing to go to great lengths (and expense) for your pup but I wonder if you are missing the most valuable tool in your dog's success: you. Your dog adores you and that can be a powerful tool in his training. Have you tried classes? Do you use a kennel? I ask because you mentioned not knowing how to "catch your dog in the act," if he's kenneled while you are unable to watch him then he couldn't continue to destroy your home. There are some great stickeys here with information to help. You can contact your local shelter for references on trainers. I must have missed your previous posts so if you addressed these issues, I apologize.

I wish you and your pup the best of luck. Please let us know how barkbusters plans to resolve this.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to agree that when it comes to having a well behaved animal, the main focus is YOU the owner. You spoke of chains and spray bottles which I've heard of many using as a last resort, but I think instead of all of these "tools" being used to make your dog behave, you just need some knowledge.

What kind of problems are you having?

Are there any reputable obedience trainers in your area? I'm sure they would cost much less than what you paid for and you and your dog would probably learn a lot more.

This woman sounds like an amateur. Call and DEMAND that you get your money back.


----------



## Ripspiegal (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm really glad that no one said I was being mean or unreasonable  

But I really am too timid to demand my money back - I guess partly I feel a bit sorry for the trainer... but one thing makes me pretty cross and that is that she obviously has no true passion for the job, my partner and I run a business ourselves and I just couldn't imagine saying "no" to a reasonable request for help or even leaving my job at the end of the day without knowing or caring if my customer was happy.

To me it's a serious business - she could be saving a dog from being euthanased and also she is sullying the reputation of dog trainers...

The truth is dog training is more about the owner than the actual dog - at least for me, I really needed support from someone expert who could guide ME in training my dog. One loosly structured 2.5 hour 'visit' and one follow up phone call 2 weeks later isn't particularly "supportive" in my opinion.

Anyway, I bought a crate today for lil pup to sleep in - he seems to really like it - he went inside and went to sleep as soon as I had lined it with a pillow, a direct result from this forum... I had never even considered that to be an option but I realised it's the best thing for both of us. Hopefully it will be only a short term thing.

I don't think I'll be asking for my money back - I did sign something - I'm not sure what it was probably a promise not to ask for my money back  but I think I will just write to complain but I'll try to be constructive - I don't want to be mean about it. 

Meanwhile I am just working on his problems by myself with help from websites like this one. Lil pup does lots of naughty things - jumps up and bites, digs holes, steals food, wee's when he gets excited, chews up everything - esp clothes out of the laundry, toys and bins (he likes to redecorate with rubbish) and runs away but I think I can train him - he is beginning to mature a bit - on the plus side he is completely non aggressive, he rarely barks and he is really cute


----------



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

Does the money you paid include more visits for free or do you have to pay more money.

I would tell her to come back and give you more help that this is the problems I am having and I need you to tell me how to fix it. Also I would be pissed if a trainer still had her own dogs that were pissing in her house and she tells me she was only doing this six months..I would also ask for the names of the 60 other dogs she trained since I want to see how they behave.

Be assertive with her..If your timid with people maybe your dog is taking advantage of you...Become the Alpha Female.


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog (Jan 31, 2007)

I have never heard of Barkbusters, but in general I am leary about franchises. I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with the trainer.

The problems you listed sound like typical dog behaviors that can be easily fixed with training. I'm glad your dog likes the crate. I can't imagine trying to train a dog without using a crate.

If you are willing to cut your losses with Barkbusters then just start calling independent trainers and get references. I have had an incredible experience with a local trainer for my dog and she has always been willing to make sure we understand the training process. 

A good trainer should focus on you more than the dog because you need to do the training. A good trainer should try to set up a problem situation so that you can learn how to attend to it. And a good trainer should always offer to answer questions between sessions.

Another thing that has helped me tremendously is burying myself in training and behavior books. Before learning about this stuff for myself I would feel so overwhelmed with what the trainer was saying or doing. The reading lets me learn about the hows and whys and the trainer shows me how to put it into practice correctly. I have alot of those "Oh, now I see how it works" moments. LOL


----------

